
Free Transactions Invite Systemic Attacks on Blockchains, Researchers Find - eddieoz
https://www.coindesk.com/free-transactions-invite-systemic-attacks-on-blockchains-researchers-find
======
eddieoz
> “When the level of spam activity is very high, the size of the history gets
> disproportionately large given the amount of useful activity on the network.
> This makes such blockchains much more difficult to analyze and reason
> about.”

